# Command & Conquer Generäle alte version



## hannes-neo (21. März 2009)

*Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

Hat noch einer die alte version??? Meine wurde vor ner Woche ge schrottet


----------



## hannes-neo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

keiner??? Ist doch unmöglich


----------



## aurionkratos (21. März 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

Erzähl uns doch ersteinmal was du genau möchtest. Außerdem gibt es afaik nur eine Version von C&C Generals, oder nicht?


----------



## hannes-neo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

Ich möchte fragen, ob mir jemand ein Image einer alten C&C Generäle Version ziehen kann (Key hab ich noch von meiner), weil es das geilste Strategiespiel der Welt ist. 
Die alte Version hat folgende Unterschiede:

-die Einheiten noch normal reden und nicht wie Maschienen 
-die Fraktionen nicht wie jetzt WA, AP und IBG sondern USA, China und GBA heißen

Jao, das wars glaub ich.

Geht das irgendwie??? Kann auch Rohling und Aufwand bezahlen
Will unbeding die alte Version haben.


----------



## klefreak (21. März 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

das was du meinst ist die "unzensierte" version, mit einem original Key solltest du auch über den support zu ersatz cds kommen

mfg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

Support.
Weil sonst wäre der Thread hier das perfekte Abendessen für die Mods (Forenreglen).


----------



## hannes-neo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

hab aber die hülle und so nicht mehr, nur noch den key auf nem Blatt papier, weil ist von nem Freund geschenkt


----------



## DoomHeidi (6. April 2009)

*AW: Command & Conquer Generäle alte version*

Somit hättest du gar kein anrecht mehr auf das Spiel da du noch nichtmal den original Key besitzt. Den kannste dir auch irgendwo abgeschrieben haben 

und da du keine Lust hast es dir illegal zu besorgen sollen das andere für dich tun.


----------

